# Don't buy a Jeep Grand Cherokee



## Gizmo (6/7/15)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/15)

Gizmo said:


>



Damn that is scary! 

And this is in the hands of professional drivers. What's even scarier is that most people that buy these cars can't even park!


----------

